

Ask HN: Alternative to BatchPCB - harrisonhjones

Hey HN, first time post. I was reading through the comments on another HN article when I happened upon and HN-user's website that provided a service similar to BatchPCB. I can't remember the article but I remember that a few HN users were bickering over the way the HN-user ran his service (money issues or the like). Does anybody know the site I'm talking about? Also, what other alternatives to BatchPCB do y'all recommend?
======
nojo
You might want to take a look at ValueProto from Sunstone Circuits. If
BatchPCB is in your price range, but you want a guaranteed delivery date, then
the ValueProto is the way to go.

You don't have to use a sketchy supplier to get reliable and affordable
boards. Your peace of mind is worth the extra $5 on the order...

------
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1319872>

~~~
harrisonhjones
Thanks for the reply. I am still looking for that one site if anybody knowns
it. If it helps, one HN user was saying that the site-owner (another HN user)
was running his service like a metered utility and should instead charge an
baseline fee + sqr inch fee since it would make him more money.

